# Babies



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Babies, 2 litters from 2 moms. Will show moms another time. One litter is 9 days old today and the other is 3 days old today.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh, I wants now! Why do you have to be over an ocean!? The little banded types are especially yummy :love1 Congrats!


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

moms


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Theyre so lovely...Im a sucker for eye patches :love


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Feb 11, 2009)

They are lovely, congrats on the babies


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

They are all very lovely.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

they are awesome is the first Mum a rex coated mouse?

nothing better than a heap of sleepy bubs


----------



## darla (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you, I'm not sure what she is. I'm not sure of any of them, just got them at the pet store.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm loving the yummy mummys!! Ohh :idea: IDEA!! Enter the monthly comp!!


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww i like the pile of babies :love1


----------

